# Furry Paws??



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Rascal has very hairy paws. How hairy are they you ask? They are so hairy that the hair extends past the pads on his feet. How do you go about trimming them so he can get some kind of traction?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I use scissors to trim the hair more or less level with the bottom of the foot. Front feet are fine, back feet tickle big time. Maxwell's furry feet grow out to the length in your photo every week. A better solution would be a little battery powered trimmer.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree. Scissor them flush with the pad, which will be weekly to 2 weeks, but if you get a small trimmer, you can shave it all out, inside the pad as well ( like a groomer would do) and get more lasting time out of it. A Wahl Tidbit, Arco Moser, etc. would be enough to do the job. Careful of the super little/cheap ones though...they won't have enough umpff to get thru the coarse hairs.


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks so much! I tried taking him to a groomer yesterday, but they said he was afraid of the table and everytime she put him up there and picked up his foot, he would pee on her.

I think I found that a lot funnier than they did! LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

erway said:


> Thanks so much! I tried taking him to a groomer yesterday, but they said he was afraid of the table and everytime she put him up there and picked up his foot, he would pee on her.
> 
> *I think I found that a lot funnier than they did! *LOL


Your last comment made me giggle...sorry to all you groomers out there...but the mental picture was funny.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i good groomer should be able to cope with a nervous dog well maybe try another one if a dog dosnt like the table i sit on the floor with them it just takes time and a bit of patience  when i do dogs feet i dont do them flat i clean then right out with foot scissors but if ur dog is happy letting u do then then have ago ur self there is a micro clipper which is just £10 if u did it once a mouth properly it should last well


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like the groomer had alot of excuses, she could have done alot of grooming on the floor and to peeing she could have held a towel or wrapped it around the dog, without hurting the dog and she would stay dry She also should try letting the dog out to pee (although it sounds like submissive peeing) before grooming. I wonder what height they left the table at? Did they let her on the table, pet her, let her off so she didn't feel trapped? Keep it as low as possible and if she was okay with that leave it low for grooming and not crank it up. The table can be really scary for dogs the need to be introduced slowly and positively-even if it takes longer to groom the dog the first couple times it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Hiaja said:


> sounds like the groomer had alot of excuses, she could have done alot of grooming on the floor and to peeing she could have held a towel or wrapped it around the dog, without hurting the dog and she would stay dry She also should try letting the dog out to pee (although it sounds like submissive peeing) before grooming. I wonder what height they left the table at? Did they let her on the table, pet her, let her off so she didn't feel trapped? Keep it as low as possible and if she was okay with that leave it low for grooming and not crank it up. The table can be really scary for dogs the need to be introduced slowly and positively-even if it takes longer to groom the dog the first couple times it'll be worth it in the end.


most grooming salons have insurance polisies that would prohibit any dog getting taken out of the building. actually the only grooming salon i have worked in that didnt have this policy actually didnt have insurance so yeah. usually letting the dogs out to potty isnt an option. and male dogs, even altered ones, can mark, which means when they do go potty they dont always let it all out. 

yhou mshould find a groomer to work with your dog. if he was that scared then he needs to be worked with, and im assuming you dont have your own salon to work him in.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Purplex15 said:


> most grooming salons have insurance polisies that would prohibit any dog getting taken out of the building. actually the only grooming salon i have worked in that didnt have this policy actually didnt have insurance so yeah. usually letting the dogs out to potty isnt an option. and male dogs, even altered ones, can mark, which means when they do go potty they dont always let it all out.
> 
> yhou mshould find a groomer to work with your dog. if he was that scared then he needs to be worked with, and im assuming you dont have your own salon to work him in.


Thats interesting I work at a grooming and bording doggie salon that has designated potty areas that are fenced in outside and we always let out dogs out to go potty. and we do have insurence.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I use a #30 blade and trim flush with the pad on large dogs.


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Purplex15 said:


> most grooming salons have insurance polisies that would prohibit any dog getting taken out of the building. actually the only grooming salon i have worked in that didnt have this policy actually didnt have insurance so yeah. usually letting the dogs out to potty isnt an option. and male dogs, even altered ones, can mark, which means when they do go potty they dont always let it all out.
> 
> yhou mshould find a groomer to work with your dog. if he was that scared then he needs to be worked with, and im assuming you dont have your own salon to work him in.



Ahh-the pet care center I used to work at was a full service facility. Grooming, day care, boarding-I foget alot of places are just grooming.


----------



## wyopets (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to work in a sled dog kennel and if this hair wasn't properly trimmed they would get ice balls in between their toes...but obviously taking 23 dogs to the groomer every month wasn't an option. Instead we used a small pair of hair scissors (the ones with a short, very precise blade), spread the dog's toes and carefully clipped as much excess as possible off. Sounds like your dog may need some foot work before he'll submit to this easily, but just make a habit of sitting him down and playing with his feet a little bit every day and he will learn that scary things don't happen to them when you do. We generally checked the dogs' feet before every exercise but each one usually only needed a trim every two or three weeks.


----------

